# Margit Geissler verdient ihr Geld als Bordell-Besitzerin



## LuigiHallodri (17 Sep. 2012)

*Ex-„Marienhof“-Star
Margit Geissler verdient ihr Geld als Bordell-Besitzerin*

In ihrer Rolle bei „Marienhof“ spielte sie einst eine ehemalige Prostituierte, heute ist die Schauspielerin Margit Geissler (53) im wahren Leben Bordell-Besitzerin!

Von 1995 bis 1997 mimte Margit Geissler in „Marienhof“ die Wirtin und Ex-Prostituierte Hilde Mohlmann-Poppel. Nach der Rolle bei der ARD-Soap nahm sie sich fast zehn Jahre eine Auszeit vom Schauspiel-Job, um sich um ihre Tochter Dany-Babette zu kümmern.

Inzwischen widmet sie sich einem ganz anderen Gewerbe. Laut der kommenden Ausgabe der Frauenzeitschrift „Schöne Woche“ betreibt Margit Geissler in München-Pasing das Bordell „Berdux 5“. „Ich ertrinke nicht in Selbstmitleid, nur weil es mit der Schauspielerei nicht mehr läuft“, sagt sie dem Magazin. „Das ist ein Job wie jeder andere.“

Auf der Internetseite des sogenannten Hausfrauentreffs „Berdux 5“ wird Geissler im Impressum nicht genannt, als Verantwortliche ist eine andere Dame angegeben. „Die gibt es hier schon lange nicht mehr“, erklärt eine Mitarbeiterin des Bordells BILD.de am Telefon. „Frau Geissler ist jetzt unsere Pächterin.“

Zwei Stunden später ist Margit Geissler selbst telefonisch in dem Etablissement zu erreichen. Für ihren Job schämt sie sich nicht. „Es macht mir Spaß“, sagt sie zu BILD. „Ich muss Menschen führen. Auch mal Streit schlichten. Ich kümmere mich, wenn eine krank wird. Die Mädels kommen zu mir wie zu einer Ersatz-Mama.“

Ihre Münchner Schauspiel-Agentur reagiert auf Anfrage von BILD.de überrascht über Geisslers etwas andere Nebentätigkeit: „Da erwischen Sie mich kalt. Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen.“

Dabei hat Margit Geissler sogar ein wenig Erfahrung im Erotik-Geschäft, wie ein Blick auf ihre Rollen in der Vergangenheit verrät. Sie spielte Ende der 70er und Anfang der 80er-Jahre in mehreren Sex-Komödien und Soft-Pornos mit: „Nackt und heiß auf Mykonos“ (1979), „Zum Gasthof der spritzigen Mädchen“ (1979), „Heiße Kartoffeln“ (1980) und „Die schönen Wilden von Ibiza“ (1980).
Zuletzt war sie im Dezember 2011 als Ines Berling in der ARD-Krimi-Vorabendserie „Heiter bis tödlich – Hubert und Staller“ zu sehen. Außerdem stand sie vergangenen Winter für den ZDF-Weihnachtsfilm „Obendrüber da schneit es“ vor der Kamera, der in diesem Jahr ausgestrahlt werden soll.

Quelle: BILD.de


----------

